# The cruze omg



## Loop6921 (Apr 24, 2020)

2014 chevy cruze i also have the burning oil smell ....? To me it smells like coolant burning more than oil my vechicle is consuming coolant and oil i know the gasket is bad on the oil cooler and i am leaking oil thru the upper manifold so reading everything posted i looking to replace manifold and water pump first i have already replaced the valve cover


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Loop6921 said:


> 2014 chevy cruze i also have the burning oil smell ....? To me it smells like coolant burning more than oil my vechicle is consuming coolant and oil i know the gasket is bad on the oil cooler and i am leaking oil thru the upper manifold so reading everything posted i looking to replace manifold and water pump first i have already replaced the valve cover


Welcome Aboard!

Clean up the engine using brake clean and pinpoint the leaks. There are many known issues and knowing where and what type of leak will help tremendously
.
Instead of replacing the manifold, you could just install the V3 fix kit.
*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues
Service Bulletin - NHTSA *
How-To: Remove 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Intake Manifold
How-To: Change the Oil Cooler Seals


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Loop6921 said:


> 2014 chevy cruze i also have the burning oil smell ....? To me it smells like coolant burning more than oil my vechicle is consuming coolant and oil i know the gasket is bad on the oil cooler and i am leaking oil thru the upper manifold so reading everything posted i looking to replace manifold and water pump first i have already replaced the valve cover


It's hard to tell with your writing but if you haven't had the water pump replaced yet, the Dealer is covering many 2014 Water pumps for 10 years or 150,000 miles


----------

